# hearts of iron 3 problem



## snoo333 (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/hearts-of-iron-3-loading-crash-456126.html

i have the same problem. the game crashes after it initializes the map. patched 1.3. 

i am connected to a viore widescreen tv via hdmi cable. please help.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Can you list your PC specs please.

Also, have you tried running the game in Compatibility mode (XP and 2000) and in Administrator mode as this may work.

Thanks,
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## snoo333 (Dec 29, 2009)

hello Redeye,

thanks for the help, your suggestion to run as admin and changing the compat. did not work. 

Please help. 

i have attached my computer info. 


thanks a bunch for you assistance.


----------



## snoo333 (Dec 29, 2009)

ok, here is an update. I have old flat screen lcd, so i decided to hook up the pc to it again to see if it may work. 

i am happy to report that it did, but i need it to work on my widescreen 50' Viore. 

thought this might help with figuring out how to make this game compatible with a tv. 

i can play all my other games on the TV.


----------



## snoo333 (Dec 29, 2009)

any ideas on how i can play this game on my widescreen tv????


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

What resolution have you been playing it all the games on as you made need to use the other screen to set the resolution before using it on the big screen


----------



## snoo333 (Dec 29, 2009)

that does not work. i just get a blank screen on my tv. I have to restart the computer and then of course the game does not work. 

I have found out the game requires at least 60 hrtz to work. my tv has a max output of 30 hertz. I am not sure if this makes a difference. 

its crazy, i can play the most graphic intensive video games with out any problems.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

There is your problem mate, I don't think you'll get it working I'm afraid.

You could check the games that work ok can run at 30hz though to make sure thats the problem...


----------

